# Just Purchased a Panasonic TC-P60GT50



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
Over the past week, I have been heavily debating whether or not to finally get a Plasma as I have always intended to do. A few months ago, received a new Notebook from my Mother as a gift from Best Buy. I ended up not being blown away by the performance increase over my Intel Core i5 (Sandy Bridge) and decided to exchange it for Store Credit which ended up being around $850.

While I knew I was going to purchase a Panasonic, I ended up spending around 30 hours deliberating between the VT, GT. and ST Series. Truth be told, if there was a TC-P60VT50, it would not even had been a debate. However, I was/am dead set on getting a 60 inch Panel this time after already having two 55" HDTV's. So it boiled down to the 60ST50 and 60GT50. The MSRP on the 60ST50 is $2099 and the 60GT50 is $2599.

As I was locked into Best Buy due to the aforementioned Gift Card, I went tonight to purchase initially a 60ST50 only to realize that Amazon had dropped the GT50 to $1899 which Best Buy matched. While the 55ST50 was in this Week's BB Flier for $1299 ($250 off), the 60ST50 remained at $1799. Then it came down to a whopping $100 difference between getting the GT over the ST. At least at Best Buy, the 60ST50 has remained at $1799 in spite of the 55ST50 being $250 off. Amazon has the 60ST50 currently down to $1599 making it a more difficult decision to many.

Prior to this, the GT50 was selling for $2199 in Magnolialand even as of last Saturday making the 60ST50 tough to turn down now. At least at my Best Buy, the $1899 price was not mentioned and only appears to be a Bestbuy.Com price. The Sales Assistant did not even mention the discount and it was truly luck that I bothered to look up the current price of the 60GT50. 

I am guessing that Amazon/BB are not going to keep the 60GT50 at $1899 for very long. More than likely only through the week. All I can say is if you happen to have a BB Gift Card and are considering a 60 Inch Panasonic Plasma, the 60GT50 is awfully tough to turn down at a full $700 off the MSRP.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## TypeA

Wow thats a great deal JJ, looking forward to hearing your impressions


----------



## Jungle Jack

Gracias mi amigo. These 2012 Panasonic Plasmas are awfully special and I am really looking forward to its Delivery on Thursday. For BB/Magnolia, it really is an excellent price for a brand new current model. I just cannot believe there is currently a $100 difference between the 60GT50 and 60ST50 there. It is somewhat odd that BB does not have the 60 inch ST Model On Sale along with the 55 inch.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello, 
Well the TV has been delivered and setup and all I can say is wow. Also until Saturday, you also get a free Panasonic 3D Blu-ray Player. The Model is the DMP-BDT220 and is regularly $150. Note, the 60ST50 that BB is currently selling at $1799 does not include the free BDP. Only the VT and ST Models.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## ALMFamily

Makes me wish I was in the market for a new TV - congrats JJ! :clap:


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
I am honestly slack jawed at just how amazing it looks and it is still in the Break In Phase. These 2012 Panasonics are something else. Truth be told, I had all but decided to get the 60ST50, but at the literal last second I asked again about the VT50 where on the screen of the BB Employee I saw it being listed at $1899.
Thanx for the kind words,
J


----------



## ALMFamily

I always get confused - is it the plasma or LCD that has the issue with viewing angles?


----------



## Jungle Jack

Joe,
Plasma TV's excel with Off Axis Viewing whereas LCD's often struggle with it. Some LCD's are better than others, but it is definitely a Plasma advantage. That being said, LCD's excel in brightly lit rooms, never have to worry about IR (Image Retention), and are making great strides in Black Level. I have truly been pleasantly surprised with just how good my KDL-55EX500 handles Black Levels. 
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## ALMFamily

Thanks JJ!


----------



## Jungle Jack

I cannot believe I got this TV for this price and with a free BDP. As I did not notice the free BDP offer when I initially purchased it, I had to wait until the TV was delivered to get the free BDP as otherwise I would have lost my delivery time.

After taking apart my entire HT (imagine the fun), dusting, etc, it was around 6PM by the time I was ready to go get the free BDP. When I got there, the people working tried to say that the free BDP Offer was a BB.Com only deal, however after being respectful but firm, they followed through. The insane thing is I had gone in 3 other times when they said the BDP would zero out and even had the BDP waiting for me at Customer Service. Unfortunately, the people I know who work there were not working last night. I ended needing a Manager to follow through after taking 30 minutes to get it done. 

For reasons I will never understand, they ended up discounting the 60GT50 all the way down to $1750 and charging $149.99 for the BDP. The BDP should have zeroed out as it is a Panasonic Promotion where they are covering the cost of the BDP. Now, not only can I get a Extended Warranty for $70 less (due to the lower pricing on the 60GT50), but I can also exchange the BDP for a $150 Credit.

As I have more BDP/DVD Players than I know what to do with, I am honestly not sure what to do. Oh well..
J


----------



## ALMFamily

So, I have had a Mitsubishi WD-52631 for a number of years (I think it is 7) and in the last couple months it has started to run into overheating problems. My wife and I talked once or twice about needing to start thinking about a new set.

After seeing this, I am thinking we might just pursue this a bit more. I can see the Amazon price of $1899. So, you showed them the Amazon ad and they gave you that price as well as ended up honoring the free BR player. Is that correct?

Also, we have never actually owned a plasma TV before - I have seen a number of people mention running a disc that "breaks in" the TV so as to prevent burn-in. Is this something you had planned on doing?


----------



## Jungle Jack

ALMFamily said:


> So, I have had a Mitsubishi WD-52631 for a number of years (I think it is 7) and in the last couple months it has started to run into overheating problems. My wife and I talked once or twice about needing to start thinking about a new set.
> 
> After seeing this, I am thinking we might just pursue this a bit more. I can see the Amazon price of $1899. So, you showed them the Amazon ad and they gave you that price as well as ended up honoring the free BR player. Is that correct?
> 
> Also, we have never actually owned a plasma TV before - I have seen a number of people mention running a disc that "breaks in" the TV so as to prevent burn-in. Is this something you had planned on doing?


Joe,
Yes sir. The $1899 price is actually the price on Bestbuy.Com and Amazon currently. It was actually due to ineptitude that the BDP was even an issue. The people working at night were not on their game as this is a known Promotion where the BDP zero's out when it was placed on the same Sales Receipt or when Checking Out Online. 

My mistake was not realizing that there was a promotion for it when I initially purchased it. Again, at checkout, I went from getting the 55ST50 that BB has for $1299 (awesome deal as well) to choosing a 60ST50 (not On Sale and $1799), and finally having them check availability on the 60GT50 where they showed me the Screen and it showed it as being $700 off MSRP. The second I saw that price, I jumped on it. Again, it showed it being $300 more just last Saturday and the discount was not shown in the Weekly Flier or anywhere else.

Unfortunately, you have today and tomorrow to decide. With 100% certainty the free BDP Promotion ends on Saturday. Oddly, only the GT Series is eligible for the free 3D BDP. And I am almost positive that both Amazon and BB are going to raise the prices back on the GT and ST Series. Especially BB's pricing.

I am beyond happy with how this Panel looks and the price I paid. If you are in a position to act within the next 2 days, Run don't Walk!
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## ALMFamily

You, sir, should be a salesman! I am off to see about getting a new TV!


----------



## Jungle Jack

I would get fired! The types of deals I bother to make a fuss over are the definition of Loss Leader. It was by a small miracle that I happened to glance upon the Product Page at my Best Buy's CSR Screen as to even see the BB.Com price you need to go all the way to Checkout.

Again, the BB Stores will not make a fuss about matching their own Websites price. Amazon is another question entirely. That being said, Amazon seems to always match BB's pricing on items in the Weekly Flier.
Especially for DVD's/BD's and TV's.


----------



## ALMFamily

I took the plunge and ordered it - took me a bit, but I got that same price and they sent me home with the BR player. The set should come in on the 2nd - can't wait to get it set up! Thanks for the head-up JJ!


----------



## Jungle Jack

Nice! I am very happy about this as I will have someone to bounce Calibration Settings with. Joe, that is awesome that BB honored the price and BDP Offer as the price is back to $2099 at Checkout and the BDP Promotion has ended. Did you purchase it before today? While Amazon currently still has it listed for $1899, the BDP Offer is gone.


----------



## ALMFamily

I made sure I got that price by leaving for camping a bit late - I went on Friday. 

It gives me a reason to break out the video calibration equipment I got from Mech! :T


----------



## Jungle Jack

Joe,
Today I added BB's 4 Year Product Service Plan. Thanks to the Night Manager inexplicably lowering the price of my 60GT50 down to $1749 and then charging me $149 for what should have been a $0 BDP due to the Panasonic Promotion, the PSP ended up only costing me $329 instead of $499. Better still, I was able to return the unopened Panasonic BDP to help offset the price of the PSP as well.

I actually called Best Buy Corporate Office before doing all of this. I provided the Receipt Number and discussed exactly what I was planning on doing. They could not have been nicer and had no issue with any of it. I still cannot believe I ended up getting this TV for $1750 and the PSP even covers Burn In which the Panasonic Warranty does not. I adore this TV and it still kills me I literally payed twice as much for my 34 inch Sony 34XBR910.
J


----------



## ALMFamily

Wow JJ, that worked out incredibly well. I wish I could report lots of time spent watching our new set, but between all the camping, getting ready for camping, etc etc, I have not watched more than an hour in the past week. 

As we are leaving again Friday for a week, I probably won't have much time this week either.......


----------



## Jungle Jack

Joe,
Given just how beautiful Summer in Wisconsin is, I completely understand. And knowing how short this time of the year is that far north makes it that much more special. I went to Summer Camp in Wisconsin throughout my childhood. Just beautiful.

Living in SW Florida, it is the polar opposite. This is the time of year when the Snowbirds fly North and those who live here year round are counting the days until late Fall as the heat and humidity is unrelenting and repugnant.
Have a wonderful time,
J


----------



## TypeA

Yeah, I cant imagine camping in Florida this time of year :laugh:

Awesome they let you return that blu ray player JJ. And I seem to remember, albeit long ago, that their warranty did not cover burn-in...man that is great they cover something like that.


----------



## Jungle Jack

TypeA said:


> Yeah, I cant imagine camping in Florida this time of year :laugh:
> 
> Awesome they let you return that blu ray player JJ. And I seem to remember, albeit long ago, that their warranty did not cover burn-in...man that is great they cover something like that.


I did not think they did as well. However, after I went to BB the friend I went with wanted to go to Publix to go get a Boar's Head Sub from the Deli while I waited in the car. As I was just sitting there, I decided to read the PSP Pamplet and to my surprise it covers everything from Dust, Power Surges, Burn In, Dead Pixels, and more.

I am still in disbelief about how the whole thing went as if the Night Manager had done his job, I would not have been able to get almost $200 Store Credit from returning the BDP and crazier still thanks to him lowering the purchase price of the TV below that of any retailer I can find, brought the Warranty down to $329 when it should be $499 for the 4 Year Plan for my 60GT50. So pretty much the guy ended up saving me around $330.

Combined with a $50 BB Corporate Gift Card for taking part in BB's Elite Reviewer Beta Program and I ended up having to come up with a little over $100 for the PSP. I honestly would not have purchased it had it been $499 plus tax. I would have still returned the BDP for Store Credit however.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Joe,
So what do you think of your 60GT50? I absolutely adore mine and cannot honestly believe just how much better than it looks over my Sony KDL-55EX500 and KDS-55A3000. It has an utterly beautiful picture and have not experienced even a trace of IR.
J


----------



## ALMFamily

JJ,

I have not done any calibration on the set - it is pretty much set up right out of the box. And, if this is how it looks uncalibrated, it must be simply astounding once calibrated. I watched _The Lorax_ again the other day - and those colors just flat out POP. I really should check into the CNET settings and at least do that much......

Joe


----------

